# how do you strain your milk and what do you store it in?



## greenacres (Feb 21, 2003)

I was just wondering how you strain your milk. I am just milking 3 lamancha does right now. At the moment I have just been feeding it to the dogs and cats. Do you use coffee filters or milk filters? What do you store your milk in? Thanks.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I strain through a doubled over flour sack cloth while milking, store in gallon glass jars.

Tilly


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

http://www.glimmercroft.com/MilkingEquipment.html


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I use the hooded pail and strainer from http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3324&cat=80&page=1
And milk filters.
I then store in the fridge in glass jars.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Many people just rewash and boil a cloth dish towel and use that to strain the milk. I have a regular milk strainer.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I have 2 different stainless strainers that take the disk filters...one is the really large one for when I'm bringing in several gallons per milking and a small one that's the same size as a canning funnel for when the milk supply is really low.
I store my milk in regular old mason jars...I have quart sized and 1/2 gallon sized, I use the plastic lids that fit on them. ( they can be found in my local Wally world these days when canning supplies are stocked )
It has been my experience that while coffee filters will work they are so very slow to drain, remember they are designed for the liquid feed to be not much more than a drip.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I hand milk 3 to 5 goats, into a hooded milk pail, and them dump each goats' offering into a large lidded stainless steel tote pail. Back at the house, I have a milk strainer with the store bought milk filters. Strain the milk into gallon glass jars and refrigerate.


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

I milk my goats and strain it using a strainer and filters I bought through Hoegger's Goat supply into glass jars and store in fridge.


----------



## Zookeeper (Sep 7, 2006)

Up until a couple of weeks ago when we got our first milking machine, we have always just strained ours through a clean men's handkerchief. Store in glass jars.

Now we use a stainless strainer with the disposable filter papers.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I strain into 1/2 gallon jars using a milk filter that I hold on top. I make sure the filter is indented down in a bowl shape. I then rinse the milk filter and dry it out. After I collect about 5-7 filters I take them all and wash them by hand all together with some dish soap and rinse really well. I then put them all in a bowl of water with a lid and boil the heck out of them in the microwave. I fish them out and with very clean hands squeeze excess water out and set them out to dry. Then store in a plastic bag. One milk filter can last me for weeks. So several together can last a few months. I havn't seen a difference in the keeping quality of the milk.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I milk into a SS bucket that is sitting in a slightly larger bucket with one of those frozen chill packs in it. That way, the milk is starting the chilling process while it's still in the bucket.

I strain through a Hoegger Supply SS mini-filter with disposable filters. Absolute cleanliness is very important, and I do not re-use filters.

The milk is strained into blue glass half gallon and quart canning jars.

The strainer and bucket is washed with either dairy soap or automatic dishwasher soap. Both are excellent for cutting the fat globules and preventing build up.

After use, the jars are washed in the dishwasher.


----------

